# Cervical mucus....



## Mrsctobe

Hi There Im new here. I have some questions about cervical mucus.

I've herd your supposed to get cervical mucus when you wipe/in your knickers.
But what happens if you dont? does that mean anything? I get a TINY tiny bit of whiteish discharge maybe one day in the whole month. i mean a tiny bit once in a month lol. i've read another way to cheak your cervical mucus is to put your fingers up and cheak yourself. around the time im ovulating its like a clear/ very slightly whitish coulour (but very slightly)more clear with slight milky colour, a little sticky and when the say if you pull your fingers apart its supposed to stretch it does sometimes (not everytime)but dont strech much before breaking.is this normal? do you HAVE to have discharge in your knickers or when you wipe or is doing what im doing enough?

Sorry if its been long/a bit tmi its my first post.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I am similar to you with not really having much CM (cervical mucus) during most of the month. I do watch for changes in my CM during my fertile period and have noticed stubtle changes. This month for instance I only noticed the stretchy CM first thing in the morning and then nothing for the rest of the day. I mostly notice a day or two before I ovulate and 2 days after that I have a little more watery CM then the rest of the month. You can check CM by putting your finger up but most of the time I just check what has come out. Sorry if this info is TMI. So ya other than my fertile window of about 4 or 5 days out of the month I have very little or no CM.


----------



## Mrsctobe

See i dont get any other cm in my knickers other that that tiny bit i described. if i put my fingers up (tmi) when im ovulating i notice but it dont see to come out :s


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hmm... maybe you could try checking at a couple of different times during the day and see if you notice anything different.


----------



## Mrsctobe

Imnot sure why i dont get really any in my knickers :s im not sure if its vital lol


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Its probably not vital, I guess you just need to try and look at the big picture. Try and see if you notice any other changes in you when you ovulate - like a higher sex drive, changes in temperature (if you are taking your Basal Body Temperature), I get bloated during Ovulation and some people get some cramp like pain. Just make sure to have lots of sex during your fertile window and you shouldnt need to worry to start with.


----------



## Mrsctobe

fingers crossed. is it your first baby your ttc


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes it is, the advice I've given you is really only from things others have told me and a little of my own experience through learning. We are on our third month TTC our first.


----------



## Mrsctobe

We have two already but last time we were ttc was over 5 years ago so it was quite a while ago lol


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh thats nice, I cant wait to have a larger family one day. How long until you start TTC? And were you trying when you got pregnant with your first two, did you do anything different to get pregnant those times?


----------



## Mrsctobe

Joannaxoxo said:


> Oh thats nice, I cant wait to have a larger family one day. How long until you start TTC? And were you trying when you got pregnant with your first two, did you do anything different to get pregnant those times?

Were gona start ttc in sept so not long now :happydance:

With my first 1st time and second second time. just basicly had sex at the right time and that was bout it lol.


----------



## Mrsctobe

I was lucky it happend quick just hope it happens quick this time too x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh Sept is getting close! Fingers crossed for you that it happens quickly :)


----------



## Mrsctobe

thanks hun best of luck to you too x x


----------



## Mrsctobe

Just thought id bump it see if anyone else has any advice


----------

